

Meteor 0.6.3: WebSockets, MongoDB 2.4, Coffee 1.6.2, synthetic tap events - qiqing
http://meteor.com/blog/2013/05/15/meteor-063-websockets-mongodb-24-coffee-162-synthetic-tap-events

======
gales
The tap addition is great! also nice to see that it's now possible to set
e-mail headers. Out of interest, is there a recommended method for configuring
headers transmitted to clients? as I would like to set a Content-Security-
Policy.

------
Skywing
I always wondered when they'd replace the website's black-white space
background. Personally, I can't concentrate on the text long enough to know if
I'd like using Meteor or not, because the background is too crazy. From the
sound of these frequent HN updates, it sounds pretty neat, though. A little
bit of sarcasm here, but not really.

------
frakkingcylons
The addition of the tap event is a big improvement for the mobile side of
Meteor apps. Good news.

------
benradler
I'd still love to see some really nice, widely-used Meteor based apps in the
field. I'm excited for the potential of this framework. Asana is a wonderful
example of what-could-be.

~~~
yaliceme
GreenQloud is pretty neat - Renewable Energy-powered IaaS
<http://greenqloud.com/>

~~~
aioprisan
it's also down

~~~
yaliceme
It's up for me.

